# Maroon Clownfish



## shadowfax33 (Jan 22, 2009)

As my empty tank cycles I am waiting patiently to add fish. Trying to do research on behaviors of potential candidates. I absolutely love Clownfish and Lionfish and have had lots of varying opinions about their compatability. Large Maroon Clown will bully small Lions, Lions will eat anything they can fit in their mouths (like smaller clowns). Hope to understock my tank w 3, at most 4 fish (90 Gallon, w LR, fish only). Can you tell me about the temperment, behavior of the following fish?

1. Maroon Clownfish (Single)

2. Volitan (or Zebra) Lionfish.

3. Yellow (or Achilles) Tang.

4. Mandarinfish (I assume he's not compatable w 1 or 2).


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

From personal experience in multiple aquariums over the years...

Maroon - very territorial towards new fish additions. I suggest adding this fish last. If you want a Volitan Lion, then this fish is not an option due to size. A Dwarf Lion would work. 

Volitan or Zebra - very passive, but rarely the target of other fish. Eats anything it can fit in its mouth, and you would be surprised how big its mouth can open!

Yellow Tang - very territorial towards new fish additions within its own family, and downright murderous to new additions within the Zebrasoma Genus. Multiple Zebrasoma will cohabitate in a 90 gallon if they are added at the same time.

Achilles Tang - one of the most difficult to keep of all marine species regularly found for sale. The Acanthurus Genus grows far to large for a 90 gallon aquarium. This is my favorite fish, and I plan to make room in my 180. I was considering a 125, but decided on a 180 just so I could purchase this fish with a chance of success.

Mandarinfish - requires a huge supply of live rock, deep sand bed, and very mature aquarium. Very specialized feeder, requiring copepods and amphipods. You should not house this fish with other fish that graze on these 'pods, such as a Six Line Wrasse. Compatable with 1 and 3, not with 2. The Mandarin should not be quarantined due to its extreme dietary needs.


----------

